# [DUP] Bonding von Netzwerkkarten

## khenske

Bonding von zwei Netzwerkkarten

Hier beschreibe ich das Vorgehen für das Bündeln von zwei Netzwerkkarten unter dem Kernel 2.6.6 unter Gentoo. Hierbei handelt es sich in diesem Beispiel um die Netzwerkdevices eth0 und eth1.

Als erstes ist beim Compelieren des Kernels darauf zu achten, das man unter dem Punkt Device Driver -> Networking Support Bonding Support als M aktiviert. In der Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 die Zeile bonding einfügt, damit das Modul geladen wird. 

In der Datei /etc/conf.d/net kommentiert die beiden Zeilen für die beiden Netzwerkkarten aus. Statt dessen wird folgende Zeile zugefügt:

#iface_eth0="up"

#iface_eth1="up"

iface_bond0="192.168.33.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.33.255 up"

Zusätzlich wird in der Datei /etc/conf.d/local.start folgende zwei Zeilen eingefügt:

ifenslave bond0 eth0

ifenslave bond0 eth1

Die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth1 löschen und die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in /etc/init.d/net.bond0 umbenennen.

Wenn man den DHCP-Server auf der Maschine laufen lassen will, sollte man nicht vergessen, in der Datei /etc/conf.d/dhcp die Zeile des Netdevices zu ändern:

IFACE="bond0"

Das wars.

Diese Sache hat natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man über einen Switch verfügt, der über Bonding verfügt oder der Gegenrechner auch zwei Karten zusammen gefasst hat.

Also dann viel Spass beim Bonding

Gruss

Klaus

----------

## bmichaelsen

Wie wäre es diese Info dem

http://gentoo-wiki.com/

hinzuzufügen?

----------

## platinumviper

 *khenske wrote:*   

> Networking Support Bonding Support als M aktiviert. In der Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 die Zeile bonding einfügt, damit das Modul geladen wird.

 

Warum als Modul? Da keine Parameter übergeben werden, kann es fest in den Kernel, das automatische laden des Moduls verlängert den Bootvorgang.

platinumviper

----------

## leuenberger

Und was bringt mir das ganze?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *leuenberger wrote:*   

> Und was bringt mir das ganze?

 

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...kannst dir ja 10  100 MB Karten kaufen und die Bündeln...dann haste 1 GB Netzwerkkarte?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Da gehts weniger um Bandbreite sondern eher um Hochverfügbarkeit. Wenn eine Netzwerkkarte, Kabel, Switch oder sonstwas abraucht gehts noch immer über die andere Leitung.

----------

## frilled

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *khenske wrote:*   Networking Support Bonding Support als M aktiviert. In der Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 die Zeile bonding einfügt, damit das Modul geladen wird. 
> 
> Warum als Modul? Da keine Parameter übergeben werden, kann es fest in den Kernel, das automatische laden des Moduls verlängert den Bootvorgang.
> 
> platinumviper

 

Schon, aber in den meisten Fällen wird man Optionen übergeben müssen, bei mir z.B. "mode=active-backup miimon=100 primary=eth0". Das geht nur mit dem Modul.

----------

## Inte

Netter Tipp, bis hier: *khenske wrote:*   

> Die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth1 löschen und die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in /etc/init.d/net.bond0 umbenennen.

 Bei einem etc-update wird nur /etc/init.d/net.eth0 aktualisiert. Deswegen wäre ein symbolischer Link besser:

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.bond0
```

Außerdem würde ich den Symlink auf net.eth1 behalten. Es reicht ja, wenn Du eth0/eth1 aus dem default-Runlevel nimmst.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Lenz

Ich finde den Tipp hilfreich, auch wenn er mir im Moment nichts nützt, da ich sowas nicht brauche. Aber vielleicht kommt man ja nochmal in eine Situation, und dann ist es gut, wenn man sich an einen Beitrag wie diesen zurückentsinnen kann.

Danke,

Lenz.

----------

## suro

Super, Danke! War grad auf der Suche noch sowas;-)

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272816.html

----------

